# Night



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

When I was a kid, Night,the black cat used to come over every day! His black fur would gleam in the sunshine and he'd blink at me with his yellow eyes. Mom would give me a saucer of milk,I'd set it out for him,and he'd clean it,the,we'd play.I'd play hide and seek,and wherever I'd hide he'd look at me out of the corner of his eye! He also loved tennis balls and yarn!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you in a particularily sentimental mood or are you just missing Night? Sounds like you have some pretty nice memories.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah,Night was SUCH a spookster! What was funny was,when my dad was home he'd be looking to see how he could get in the house! He'd tag along with my dad who'd say 'YOU stay out HERE!' We'd be eating and my dad would look out the window. Sure enough,he'd be looking in on us. 1 time I did let him in,and he looked at my dad like 'hi'! It was so funny the battle of wits...


----------

